# Glass Cages vs. Custom Aquarium



## westfieldnj (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All

Plenty of opinions on this, but I don't see many of them that are recent. Stopped by a LFS and they told me Glass Cages has a new owner who's working hard to improve quality and repair their reputation. The price is right, but I'm not interested in rolling the dice on 100 gallons of water in my living room.

My alternative plan is customaquariums.com. More expensive, but consistently solid reviews.

Anyone have input they want to share on recent orders, quality, and delivery experience?

Thanks --


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aqueon is not on your list to consider?


----------



## westfieldnj (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had a handful of larger Aqueon tanks and while i'm confident in their functionality as a tank, my experience is they aren't as nicely built for a show tank as some of the other brands out there. I'm looking for low-iron glass on the front and sides as well...


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I looked at the custom aquariums website and for those prices you might consider the acrylic setups at fish tanks direct, where I got both of my setups from.


----------



## westfieldnj (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't trust myself not to mangle an acrylic tank with scratches when cleaning :/


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

I just ordered a custom 125 from glass cages. They were really easy to work with. I got quotes from all the big ones like reef savvy, planet, crystal design, etc but the price different was too large to ignore. Wont have the tank for 5-6 weeks, but if you're still debating at that time I'll let you know how it comes out!


----------



## westfieldnj (Nov 1, 2010)

Please do. I have to wait for a couch to arrive to see how much room I have to play with - and I'm guessing it'll take longer than your tank...


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

westfieldnj said:


> I don't trust myself not to mangle an acrylic tank with scratches when cleaning :/


Correct. You have to be so careful not to scratch them. But I love everything else about acrylic tanks vs. glass.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Really happy with how it came out


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tank build looks clean!! Is that stand from them also?


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Thanks! Stand was built by a local guy in Houston


----------

